# My meathead from my party last night



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Yummy...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that a skull wrapped with sliced turkey?


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Thin sliced Ham... But, yes, it is... 

We surrounded it with crackers and put it next to our other food and Sandwich platter

Its not meant to be eaten, only visual fun

Some people loved it, some found it gross...


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

z0mbie st0mp said:


> Its not meant to be eaten, only visual fun
> 
> Some people loved it, some found it gross...


So you achieved reaction perfection then?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love it!!!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Aw man that is nasty. Love it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It looks great, but, did anyone attempt to eat it? Heehee!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Nobody attempted to eat it to my knowledge...


----------

